# Changing surname back to Irish version



## mprsv1000 (22 Aug 2007)

With  Smyth as my surname I have often considered changing it back to the Irish version Mcgabhan, I know my family are from Cavanwell back as far as great great grandfather and that the English anglicised  the name to smyth.

is it possible to offically change surname back an dif so any ideas on how to go about it. 

(in case anyone is wondering why its just that I hate the name smyth, its so common and I cringe when I book a hotel.......you can hear them thinking smyth yea right...)


----------



## huskerdu (22 Aug 2007)

Maybe your wifes surname is a little more different, and you can start using that........


----------



## so-crates (22 Aug 2007)

> Maybe your wifes surname is a little more different, and you can start using that........


 


but seriously ... Change of name by deed poll, the link ClubMan kindly provided in his post on the "Getting Married" thread. 

PS I would expect that your wife would also have to do the same for herself if she wishes to lose the Smyth and take up the McGabhan


----------



## mprsv1000 (23 Aug 2007)

huskerdu said:


> Maybe your wifes surname is a little more different, and you can start using that........



Not unless she refunds the money I spent on the engagement ring and pays for the bloody wedding (next December) I'll check out the deed pol thing cheers


----------



## capall (23 Aug 2007)

mprsv1000 said:


> With Smyth as my surname I have often considered changing it back to the Irish version Mcgabhan, I know my family are from Cavanwell back as far as great great grandfather and that the English anglicised the name to smyth.
> 
> is it possible to offically change surname back an dif so any ideas on how to go about it.
> 
> (in case anyone is wondering why its just that I hate the name smyth, its so common and I cringe when I book a hotel.......you can hear them thinking smyth yea right...)


 

I think thats a really strange reaction. I'm not sure how the thousands of Smith/Smyths out there would feel about that . If your're worried about what the check in staff of a hotel are thinking about you I think you need to book onto a self esteem course pronto


----------



## Gordanus (23 Aug 2007)

don't think you need go deed poll to change your name to the Irish version; after all both English & Irish are national languages.  Just start using it.  You'll get some ignarance and you'll have to spell it everytime, but just go ahead.  Tell your bank manager and employer that this is how you want to be know & so your official documentation will start changing.  There'll be a period unless you are very organised while some things are in Eng and some in Irish. No problem with most Irish people.


----------



## homeowner (23 Aug 2007)

mprsv1000 said:


> Not unless she refunds the money I spent on the engagement ring and pays for the bloody wedding (next December) I'll check out the deed pol thing cheers


 
Thats an odd thing to say.  Why does it matter who pays for the wedding?


----------



## mprsv1000 (24 Aug 2007)

homeowner said:


> Thats an odd thing to say.  Why does it matter who pays for the wedding?



It matters to my pocket......(just kidding only a bit of humour, hiring a cleaner would be more expensive in the long term)


----------



## mprsv1000 (24 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> I think thats a really strange reaction. I'm not sure how the thousands of Smith/Smyths out there would feel about that . If your're worried about what the check in staff of a hotel are thinking about you I think you need to book onto a self esteem course pronto



Self -esteem is not an issue I simply think the name is as common as much and have never liked it, also I would like my kids to have a more traditional Irish surname. What others with the surname think or feel about their's is of no concern to me. Its a personal thing


----------



## sinbadsailor (24 Aug 2007)

mprsv1000 said:


> Self -esteem is not an issue I simply think the name is as common as much and have never liked it, also I would like my kids to have a more traditional Irish surname. What others with the surname think or feel about their's is of no concern to me. Its a personal thing



I would have to agree, it's a strange reaction. A surname change is a bit extreme. Just remember, whatever your reason for trying to change what people call you, you are still you, still look and sound the same, and people will not judge you or your children by what your new name will be, only by what you do.

It's nothing to do with your children carrying on a name that you don't want them to for some reason?


----------



## capall (24 Aug 2007)

A name being as common as muck as you say is not a negative thing.
It means that your distance male ancestors have been genetically more successful than others. 

I do thing some irish names are much better in the original.I remember a teacher is school named Looney which we thought was hilarious,whereas the irish version is O'Luanaigh ,much better. I noticed there was a guy on the waterford hurling team called Malumphy,which sounds horrible Irish would be O'Maol something ,again much better.

Alot of Mac Gabhanns  anglicised to Mac Gowan ,its possible you are a Smyth of english descent and your family were never McGabhan


----------



## mprsv1000 (24 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> A name being as common as muck as you say is not a negative thing.
> It means that your distance male ancestors have been genetically more successful than others.
> 
> 
> Alot of Mac Gabhanns  anglicised to Mac Gowan ,its possible you are a Smyth of english descent and your family were never McGabhan



If my male ancestors were successful then they would continue to have their Irish surnames not an anglicised verson and having traced my family tree back a way we originate from Cavan where the Mcgabhan name was changes to smyth to make it pronouncable to the English.... anyway obviously a name doesn't change who I am.. But I can still dislike it...The cloths we wear don't define who we are but we change them at will.... I don't like the surname smyth and never have so if there is an oppurtunity to change it I wll so why not back to its origional form.. the why's and why not's are a personal thing. but thanks for the advice


----------



## capall (24 Aug 2007)

OP ,Just winding you up.

The Mac Gabhann sept originated in cavan so if you have roots there you are definitely a Mac Gabhann

I would definitely change back to Mac Gabhann if you feel as you do.


----------



## mprsv1000 (28 Aug 2007)

Was in touch with the passport office and they said all I have to do is prove I have been using the irish version of my surname for the last 12 months and they will change it on my passport, so just have to get onto the "bill people"
I'd have done it years ago if I knew it was that simple, well I have to see what the "bill people" say first I suppose


----------



## rabbit (1 Sep 2007)

capall said:


> I think thats a really strange reaction. I'm not sure how the thousands of Smith/Smyths out there would feel about that . If your're worried about what the check in staff of a hotel are thinking about you I think you need to book onto a self esteem course pronto


 
Well said.   Besides, I thought a McGrabbin was a hamburger ordered on a drive-thru ?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2007)

rabbit said:


> Well said.   Besides, I thought a McGrabbin was a hamburger ordered on a drive-thru ?


It may be but who ever mentioned that name before in this thread?


----------



## rabbit (2 Sep 2007)

Ah, apologies, sounded like it. Imagine causing difficulties for everyone you meet in life - not just in Ireland - by deliberately changing your name to an awkward to spell and pronounce name that nobody has ever heard of. Might be handy though for dodging old bills.

Still its a free world , thank God, and the poster has the right to change his name to whatever he / she wants, by deed poll I assume.   I would have no problem with that.


----------



## capall (3 Sep 2007)

rabbit said:


> Ah, apologies, sounded like it. Imagine causing difficulties for everyone you meet in life - not just in Ireland - by deliberately changing your name to an awkward to spell and pronounce name that nobody has ever heard of. Might be handy though for dodging old bills.
> 
> Still its a free world , thank God, and the poster has the right to change his name to whatever he / she wants, by deed poll I assume. I would have no problem with that.


 

What do you mean ? No one has heard of Mac Gabhann ? And where might you be from ?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2007)

rabbit said:


> Imagine causing difficulties for everyone you meet in life - not just in Ireland - by deliberately changing your name to an awkward to spell and pronounce name that nobody has ever heard of.


To paraphrase _capall _... *eh!?!*  


> Might be handy though for dodging old bills.


 You mean peelers?


----------



## rabbit (3 Sep 2007)

yeah. to stop any creditors grabbin'  Mcgabbin.  Not to mention confusing immigration and other authorities in other jurisdictions.   Handy.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2007)

rabbit said:


> yeah. to stop any creditors grabbin'  Mcgabbin.  Not to mention confusing immigration and other authorities in other jurisdictions.   Handy.


Lots of foreigners come here with uncommon (to here) and hard to pronounce names and it doesn't affect them unduly as far as I know.


----------

